# Ossia Symphony Orchestra - Andre Previn's 80 birthday



## artvoice

Ossia Symphony Orchestra Celebrates
Andre Previn's 80th Birthday

New York's Ossia Symphony Orchestra will join in the celebration of the 80th birthday of Composer, Conductor and Pianist Andre Previn with an all-Previn program on May 26th at (Le) Poisson Rouge, 158 Bleeker Street. This will be the second concert in the OSO's 2008/2009 season and the one of the only all-Previn program in the New York celebration. Violinist, Lara St. John and soprano, Heather Buck, will be the guest artists for this celebration of the Oscar-winning composer's career.

The Program will include:

The Invisible Drummer - Orlando Alonso, piano 
Sonata for Violin and Piano (Vineyard) -Lara St. John, violin; Xheni Rroji, piano
Vocalise (for soprano, cello and orchestra) - Heather Buck, Soprano; Rubin Kodheli, cello
Diversions for Orchestra

Tickets are $35 ($20 for students and seniors) and can be obtained by calling 
(212) 796-0741 or by visiting http://lepoissonrouge.inticketing.com

The mission of the Ossia Symphony Orchestra is to provide professional musicians and music students with funding that will assist in paying tuition fees and education-related loans. In addition, participating musicians perform with Ossia in venues throughout the USA. In this way, Ossia enables our most talented musicians to focus on their artistic careers. Audiences will have the opportunity to experience the artisrty of some of our most talented musicians. OSO is the only orchestra in New York to provide such scholarships.

Of Russian Jewish origin, composer, conductor, and pianist André Previn left his native Germany in 1938 to live in Paris and to subsequently settle in Los Angeles in 1940. His early career of orchestrating film scores at MGM led quickly to conducting engagements of symphonic repertoire and on to an international career as Music Director of such orchestras as London, Los Angeles, Oslo and Pittsburgh. In the 1980s, he concentrated increasingly on compositions for the concert hall and opera. His own richly lyrical style underscores his love of the late Romantic and early 20th century masterpieces of which his interpretations as conductor are internationally renowned


----------

